# I overcame social anxiety



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

Like I said.It's not one of those temporary things neither.To test it out I went to the mall and started dancing like a maniac in the food court and i felt normal shame and embarrassment,it didn't bring down my confidence and make me dwell on it.Some people looked puzzled,some laughed,some looked at me like i was stupid,some even danced with me.Then,I started hittin on chicks,got a few numbers.But that's not what cured it.Since December of last year I started my journey to overcoming it.It took alot of mental work and exposure but it finally paid off!CBT is what its all about!But you really gotta put your heart and soul into it.I didn't follow a therapist or anything like that,i read upon it and did it,no meds,just me.After alot of that,I realized how powerful affirmations are,cuz if you think about it everything people feel and do is cuz of beliefs and repitition.I didn't have it as bad as some on here,but I did have it worse than others.It just goes to show you that no matter who you are you can do it!I'm so excited I'm gonna start doing everything I wanted to do!I already started boxing and hittin on girls now it's all going uphill.I'll come back on here every now and then if yall have questions or need help.I'll try to help the best I can.But all I gotta say is believe in yourself.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks man and do come back, this is extremely inspirational. How may I ask did you do your affirmations/cbt?


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

So if the problem that we people with the social anxiety deal have is that we are oversensitive to embarrassment, why wouldn't the simple cure be to practice making a fool or ourselves in public and getting over that fear. I mean just go out and fart in front of others and do anything we can to desensitize ourselves to other peoples' reactions to us. Lately I've tried that some- doing little things like bumping into stuff in public, saying weird stuff to people etc. I can see where it has started to make a difference . After awhile you figure out that screwing up and becoming imperfect in front of other people isn't the end of the world. I don't know if that will ever make any difference in important areas in my life such as finding a job and getting a girlfriend - but who knows - I think I'll keep on trying this .


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

i just watched my feelings and thoughts as they arise,put more empahsis on ur feelings tho,cuz they dont lie.then after a while u just kind of affirm urself,after seeing wut kind of bs u believed before. (e.g. im feeling worthless,just feel it,then thoughts come up,a memory perhaps,then u realize that doesnt make u worthless)it takes time however but affirmations do work if used properly and consistently


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sometimes everybody feels weak but it's all about moving forward. I hope you never lose your sense of inspiration!


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

reading this really inspires me.
congratulations!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

very inspirational.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

very nice man, exposure is really all it takes, of course havign a framework behind the exposure really helps you on headign towards a direction, call it CBT or whatever, very nice


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

bobbawobba said:


> *I didn't follow a therapist or anything like that,i read upon it and did it,no meds,just me.After alot of that,I realized how powerful affirmations are,cuz if you think about it everything people feel and do is cuz of beliefs and repitition.*
> 
> way to go man ! This is especially encouraging for those of us without easy access to the medications.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations bobbawobba. :clap You are an inspiration. :yes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!

Dancing like a maniac in the food court? lol. That sounds really fun.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations! That's fantastic. Enjoy every minute


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

thank yall,it makes me happy that yall find my triumph inspiring,cuz it makes me feel like yall can find it in urselves to change.tony,2 answer ur question,my path was alot like urs.i was very fearful,but i had a lil feeling of hope and strength and i knew just cuz of that feeling i was gonna overcome it.i did get frustrated and discouraged at times but i never gave up.anyone who accomplishes great things will tell u thats wut u need to do.i just used that philosophy and well here i am.still no sa!i dont feel hesitant to speak,to move how i want,its great.i even used that motivation to quit smokin,5 days
so far.believe in urselves!!


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Man, this is great. I'm happy for you man. Stories like these wanna keep me going and knowing I don't need to quit. This made my day better by reading this.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Yay! For you!  :clap:clap


----------

